# AJ and Ally



## BarnCat (Aug 27, 2008)

We are fostering two 4 month old kittens right now. They were found as strays and we took them in to get socialized. They are extremely friendly once they get used to you, at first they can be a little skittish. Neither one has ever bitten or scratched.

Pictures:
Aj + Ally
http://i490.photobucket.com/albums/rr26 ... ats002.jpg

Ally
http://i490.photobucket.com/albums/rr26 ... ats047.jpg

AJ(excuse his eye: cold)
http://i490.photobucket.com/albums/rr26 ... ats043.jpg

Ally + AJ
http://i490.photobucket.com/albums/rr26 ... ats027.jpg

They love the laser:
http://i490.photobucket.com/albums/rr26 ... ats021.jpg

Zoomies:
http://i490.photobucket.com/albums/rr26 ... ats017.jpg

AJ- Male, DSH. Bigger than Ally. Has a cold right now, but being treated for it. Very playful but will snuggle up to you and take a nap. Gets along with our other cats. No litter box problems. Lets you clip his nails and takes his medicine like a champ. Likes brushing. He is a licker. Can get into trouble if he is bored (what kitten doesn't?). All around nice boy, very nice cat.

Ally- A little more timid than AJ. Female, DMH. Playful. Very soft. Very affectionate. Loves both our cats. No litter box problems. Lets you cut her nails. Likes being brushed. Very well behaved. Likes hunting crickets by our front door. More docile than AJ. 

Both Located in Neenah, WI (10 min south of Appleton)

They are both very nice cats! I will admit I am getting attached to both of them but 4 is too many. I think they would do best together as they are very close to one another(brother and sister). However if you only wanted one I am pretty sure they would be fine as long as they had other cat company(we would probably keep whichever one was left, if someone was interested in doing that.) If you have any questions or are interested in adopting you can email me at: [email protected] or email the shelter directly at: [email protected] 

We can arrange for you to meet them at the shelter Thanks


----------

